# Jason Momoa visits Jimmy Kimmel Live in Hollywood - January 26, 2017 (106x)



## Mandalorianer (28 Jan. 2017)

​


----------



## Apus72 (29 Jan. 2017)

Der Typ ist total cool 
Danke für Khal Drogo


----------



## baby12 (16 Sep. 2017)

thank you!


----------

